# Requirements for moving



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

We will be moving to Mexico. My husband's mother is in Salvatierra, Guanjuato, so we will probably start there, but we are open as to where we end up. We have passports but can you tell me where to start after that? websites or any other helpful information or a checklist of what steps to take before a move would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need to enter Mexico as a tourist, with a 180 day permit obtained at the border. As soon as you arrive, you will need to take proof of address and your husband, with his proof of citizenship and marriage, to INM and apply for a residence visa to allow you to live in Mexico as a member of his family. If you intend to work, you must also have permission from INM, as a foreigner, to work in Mexico. 
Be sure to do all of this. Your husband and his family will not be able to advise you on what to do as a foreigner, so follow the INM instructions and stay in touch on this forum if you have questions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Carlos' Girl said:


> We will be moving to Mexico. My husband's mother is in Salvatierra, Guanjuato, so we will probably start there, but we are open as to where we end up. We have passports but can you tell me where to start after that? websites or any other helpful information or a checklist of what steps to take before a move would be appreciated.


I second RVs suggestion about not depending on Mexicans for information about residence in Mexico. They never have to deal with Mexican immigration (Instituto Nacional de Migración, INM), so they don't usually know anything about it. The first time I went to renew my visa in Guadalajara, I asked someone where the office was. They directed me to the US Consulate. The only visas they knew anything about were US visas. They didn't understand that Mexico issued visas too.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I am assuming you got married in the US. If so, you may need a copy of your marriage license and you may need an apostille (sp?) for that document. If the document is needed, then it will probably also need to be translated into Spanish by an approved translator. 

I married my wife (Mexican citizen) here in Mexico and had to get lots of documents here in order to get married. This included my birth certificate, apostilled and translated; as well as a copy of my divorce decree from my first marriage which also had to be translated. Then, for INM, all I needed was a copy of my Mexican marriage license.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need to enter Mexico as a tourist, with a 180 day permit obtained at the border. As soon as you arrive, you will need to take proof of address and your husband, with his proof of citizenship and marriage, to INM and apply for a residence visa to allow you to live in Mexico as a member of his family. If you intend to work, you must also have permission from INM, as a foreigner, to work in Mexico.
> Be sure to do all of this. Your husband and his family will not be able to advise you on what to do as a foreigner, so follow the INM instructions and stay in touch on this forum if you have questions.


Thanks so much! I wasn't sure if there were other documents or anything I needed to get from the US before entering Mexico. Do you know what the fee is for the 180 day permit that I get at the border? or what a good website would be to get that information? Thank you again so much! I am looking forward to it, but I am also nervous as I like to "know" what my path is and everything seems so in the air at the moment.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I second RVs suggestion about not depending on Mexicans for information about residence in Mexico. They never have to deal with Mexican immigration (Instituto Nacional de Migración, INM), so they don't usually know anything about it. The first time I went to renew my visa in Guadalajara, I asked someone where the office was. They directed me to the US Consulate. The only visas they knew anything about were US visas. They didn't understand that Mexico issued visas too.


Thanks so much for this information! I had seen INM on here before but wasn't sure what it stood for.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> I am assuming you got married in the US. If so, you may need a copy of your marriage license and you may need an apostille (sp?) for that document. If the document is needed, then it will probably also need to be translated into Spanish by an approved translator.
> 
> I married my wife (Mexican citizen) here in Mexico and had to get lots of documents here in order to get married. This included my birth certificate, apostilled and translated; as well as a copy of my divorce decree from my first marriage which also had to be translated. Then, for INM, all I needed was a copy of my Mexican marriage license.


Thanks for responding! We did get married in the US and have lived here for 12 years (almost.) I will be sure to have my birth certificate and our marriage license with me.....that would be needed for getting a temporary or permanent resident status? I wouldn't need it for the 180 day tourist visa at the border, correct? I just need my passport for that?


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

Not sure how to add this to my original post and I may need to make a new post, not sure....We also have 3 minor children (11, 6, 4.) Will they need anything more than their passports? Will they also need the 180 tourist visa at the border? and then would the process be the same for them?


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Carlos' Girl said:


> Not sure how to add this to my original post and I may need to make a new post, not sure....We also have 3 minor children (11, 6, 4.) Will they need anything more than their passports? Will they also need the 180 tourist visa at the border? and then would the process be the same for them?


Just a comment, I am not sure I am correct or if it is your case.... but is your husband a Mexican citizen? If he is so are your children.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need apostile for all birth certificates and marriage or divorce documents. Your children will need the same. If they are the natural children of both you and your husband, you may all go to the nearest Mexican consulate in the USA and register their births and apply for Mexican passports for the children, if the father is a Mexican and has his documents in order. Otherwise, you and the children will all need the 180 day tourist permits and will all need to apply for residence visas when you get to Mexico and have an address, There are fees for tourist permits and more expensive fees for the visas.
If you are driving, there is also a temporary importation fee and a $200-$400 deposit for your car, depending on its age. As you will surely become Residente Permanente in a few years, plan ahead to remove that car from Mexico and replace it with one purchased in Mexico. Permanent importation is limited to certain cars, certain ages and is expensive. Also note that Mexican citizens cannot drive your US plated car in Mexico without you in the car. Be firm, as they will not like that, but it is the law. Once you become permanent, you cannot have it in Mexico either, and it is illegal to sell it there.


----------

